# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Koude urticaria

## ingezwart2412

hallo ,
zijn er mensen die een goed medicijn(of alternatieve geneeskunde) hebben gevonden met koude urticaria?
groetjes inge

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Heb wat informatie voor je opgezocht, en plaats het zo ook even in een artikel kun je het op je gemak nalezen  :Wink:  Heb er zelf geen ervaring mee, maar heb wel kunnen vinden hoe het wordt bestreden:

*Wat is de behandeling
Bij koude-urticaria is preventie van koude de belangrijkste behandeling. Er bestaan de volgende symptomatische behandelingen.

ANTIHISTAMINICA
U krijgt een behandeling met een antihistaminicum voorgeschreven die de reacties kunnen onderdrukken. Meest toegepaste middel is ketotifen, tweemaal daags 1 mg. Deze behandeling duurt meestal een aantal jaren, waarna op geleide van de klachten de dosering afgebouwd kan worden.

AFWERREMMENDE MIDDELEN
Bij onvoldoende effect van een antihistaminicum kan uw huidarts besluiten u te behandelen met afweerremmende middelen, zoals prednisolon en ciclosporine.

WAT TE DOEN BIJ EEN ANAFYLACTISCHE SHOCK
Bij een anafylactische shock dient u zo snel mogelijk op de eerste hulp van de dichtstbijzijnde ziekenhuis te worden behandeld.
Mensen die ooit een anafylactische shock hebben doorgemaakt doen er goed aan om een eerste hulp set bij zich te dragen bevattende onder andere Epipen. Dit is een adrenaline bevattende injectie spuit die u in de spier kan spuiten indien u een nieuwe anafylactische shock voelt aankomen.

DESENBILISEREN TEGEN KOUDE
Er bestaan desensibilisatiemethoden om je tegen de koude ongevoelig te maken. De patiënt dient zeer gemotiveerd te zijn. De behandeling is tevens zeer intensief en langdurig en niet altijd werkzaam. De patiënt maakt dagelijks, stapsgewijs steeds meer contact met koud water, enerzijds door toename van de contacttijd en anderzijds door toename van de grootte van het blootgesteld lichaamsoppervlak. Omdat er kans bestaat op een anafylactische shock vindt desensibilisatie altijd in het ziekenhuis plaats.

Wat kunt u zelf eraan doen
Afhankelijk van de ernst van de klachten dienen patiënten zich min of meer tegen koude te weren:
- Vermijd koude winden en regen
- Vermijd koude dranken, geen ijsblokjes gebruiken
- Vemijd koude douche of bad
- Vermijd snelle afkoeling (bijv. na het douchen of baden)
- Beter niet zwemmen in koud water. Eventueel zwemmen samen met een begeleider.* 

Hoop dat je iets aan de info hebt. Hoop dat je ook nog eigen ervaringen van overige leden krijgt!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier is de link van het hele artikel:

http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=32472#post32472

----------

